# Page mode vs ops mode



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between page mode and ops mode?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Page mode is one of the modes for "service mode" which means using the "programming track" 

ops mode, is operations mode, also known as programming on the main. 

service mode can read back CV values, and will always work without the decoder address... 

ops mode has to have the address of the decoder, cannot read back values, and is typically limited in the number of CV's that can be changed. 

Greg


----------

